# Hinkley Lake - Pike?



## jonnyspeed (Mar 11, 2007)

Hello all. New poster here.

I've lived in the area for the last 10 years, but never fished Hinley lake as I usually head up to the Lake or the rivers. I stopped by Hinkley lake today and checked out the boat house and the South end where the creek comes in. Looks like it could be promising for bass, cats, and panfish. I noticed on the web that they say they stock adult Pike. I really want to do some early '09 Pike fishing in March/April and I was wondering if Hinkley is worth the trip. Anyone land any decent size Pike there? They don't have to be huge... I've caught 24"-30" Pike in Wi. on my ultralight rig and they are a hoot.

Thanks in advance!


----------



## AnthHol (Jul 24, 2007)

From what I hear that Pike fishing at Hinckley Lake is basically non existent. Ive never heard of any kind of numbers or really an consistent fishing coming from Hinckley Lake. Your better off fishing the Hoga or another inland lake in the area for Pike. IMHO


----------



## jonnyspeed (Mar 11, 2007)

Where at in the Cuyahoga would one find Pike? What inland lakes around here support Pike? I know West Branch, Leesville, etc.. support Muskie and I'll be going for those later in the year, but where can one find early season Pike? I grew up on Mosquito lake any while I have often seen them up in Pikey Bay, I have never had any luck catching them.


----------



## ParmaBass (Apr 11, 2004)

Ladue has quite a good Pike population, and I usually catch a pretty decent amount in the Spring months while Bass fishing. The further South you go the better chance you have at getting into them.


----------



## sauguy (Apr 8, 2004)

members of our canoe club catch them through the winter months in the tusc river. check our website for pics.


----------



## freyedknot (Apr 10, 2004)

cuyahoga river around the rt 422 area. rapids rd just east of ladue then north on rapids rd to eldon russel pk. small boat launch area too.


----------



## jonnyspeed (Mar 11, 2007)

freyedknot said:


> cuyahoga river around the rt 422 area. rapids rd just east of ladue then north on rapids rd to eldon russel pk. small boat launch area too.


I used to live out in West Mecca on the West side of Mosquito lake. I always wondered about The Cuyahoga and its tributaries out there.

Having never fished for Pike on a river.... is there a website or anything you can point me to for some tips?

What is the flow rate of the river in that area typically? I have a canoe with a 30lb thrust trolling motor... would that be enough to go upstream and work my way back down?

Thanks!


----------



## sauguy (Apr 8, 2004)

our club website is www.fishohiocanoeclub.net feel free to post any questions about canoeing and fishing rivers there. we usually use the 2 car shuttle, no need to paddle up stream.


----------



## fishin4five (Dec 2, 2005)

jonny,

Worked at Hinckley in high school (late 90's - early 2000's). I still fish out there on a regular basis. Only saw/heard of a few pike caught. Biggest fish came out of the creek below the spillway on spinners and chubs. Hinckley is a great place to target large channel cats. Crappie are abundant. Decent bass population as well. 

Jon


----------



## Reellucky (May 30, 2008)

hey f4f, you mention there is a decent population of LM bass. Can you give me very specific locations of the areas you fish. GPS #'s would be great! And any stumps or bushes that you may have planted would also be a terrific gift for me during the Holidays! If you also have time, can you describe what baits you use, color,size, style,brand, and how you work these lures? Maybe one day I can meet up with you and I can follow you around the lake to see exactly what you do to boat these fish...That would be fantastic!! Thanks.....Pm if you don't want to let bottom feeders get your precise information!


----------



## nooffseason (Nov 15, 2008)

Is that last message a joke or what?
reellucky, grab a rod, a bag of soft plastics, hooks, sinkers, a couple cranks and go hit the water.


----------



## Big Daddy (Apr 6, 2004)

There are pike in Hinckley Lake. I've gotten them close to right after ice out using shiners or big minnows under a float. 

If you're used to WI pike, don't hold Ohio to the same standard... There aren't as many here as there... Harder to find, harder to access... but they can be caught.


----------



## Reellucky (May 30, 2008)

Yes, it's an inside joke!


----------



## nooffseason (Nov 15, 2008)

that is a relief! there are always posters looking for help, but dang! haha


----------



## fishin4five (Dec 2, 2005)

Reellucky - I'll let you have the enjoyment of figuring it out yourself.

Let me know when you are ready and we can have a little derby. I won't feel bad taking your money.


----------



## Reellucky (May 30, 2008)

Hey F4F, I didn't know you work for progressive now! I just saw a picture of you with your hard hat on, you can see yourself on the main forum page, on the right, under PROGRESSIVE INS. Congrats on the new job!

I know you won't have a problem taking my money! In reality, you'll only be taking back what you have already paid me!!!!


----------



## tractor5561 (Aug 17, 2008)

well, i dont know about the lake being any good for northerns, but the creek/river on loop drive is worth a shot. I pulled a 20 incher outta there this past summer on a rooster tail. U might have to get ur feet wet, but its worth it, theres also quite a few bass up through there if ur intrested


----------



## jonnyspeed (Mar 11, 2007)

tractor5561 said:


> well, i dont know about the lake being any good for northerns, but the creek/river on loop drive is worth a shot. I pulled a 20 incher outta there this past summer on a rooster tail. U might have to get ur feet wet, but its worth it, theres also quite a few bass up through there if ur intrested


Sweet! I was looking at Google Earth trying to find areas to fish upstream of the lake on the other side of State rd. Is that where you are talking about? I have waders so I'll be fine. Thanks.


----------



## fishin4five (Dec 2, 2005)

Tractor - thanks for the info! I've fished down stream but never upstream. I'll have to check it out this coming year.

Reellucky - how do I know you?


----------



## Steve8787 (Jul 20, 2008)

There is a Ranger Station where you can park and head down to the River. Not much room to navigate but with waders your fine. Leave one or Two for me!!!


----------



## jonnyspeed (Mar 11, 2007)

I love coming back to one of my posts years later  I never did try the area for Pike, but I'm definitely doing it this year. I've got a Kayak and waders so either way I'll give it a go. If anyone wants to hook up and go in late Feb. - April just let me know.


----------



## durpdurp41 (Dec 14, 2004)

there are plenty of pike in west branch. i've caught them multiple times while targeting either muskie or bass. they aren't too picky. they'll hit anything from spinner baits to live bait. you can find them anywhere there is structure. good luck. keep us posted if you catch any pike in hinckley


----------



## esoxangler (Apr 1, 2005)

Having fished Canada since I was a kid I am a little spoiled. Unwilling to give up the search for some decent pike opportunity close to home I finally found some action on C-Towns own burning river, yes the Cuyahoga. I wont give up specific locations but don't fish near the lake. The areas I'm talking about are southeast of C-Town and they do require a canoe, kyack, or relatively shallow draft boat. Where i fish the river has great diversity as far as depth, width, and vegetation. Fish can be caught year round but it gets slow in the heat of summer. Early Fall-late Spring is prime-time. The river tends to ice up only for a short period and thaw quickly. I like dead-bait or smaller than usual live-bait on a quick-strike rig under a float at ice out. Try to cut em' of at the pass and work entrances to spawning sites, marshes, tributaries etc. You can run two float sets or sometimes Husky-Jerks and X-Raps twitched slowly produce (or at least keep you busy until your float dips). By mid-Spring through ice-up I'm constantly casting trying to cover as much water as possible. After the spawn I tie on a chartreuse titanium 1/2 oz. copper-plated willow-leaf Terminator spinner-bait with a tie-able 20-30lb leader (tied direct to the bait) and cast my a#$ off. I rarely fish anything but this setup.The water is generally off-colored causing a lot of follows and hit-misses so a trailer hooks a must, add a 3inch twister-tail and its about as weedless as it gets, which becomes important because the fish are very cover oriented, lying up on weed flats soaking up the sun usually in dense cover lying in wait. Often they'll slam it as soon as it hits the water and those blades thump. Ive caught a lot of fish, and usually bigger ones, out of wood-cover don't know why but snags hold fish. An average day (conditions limiting) generally consists of 8-12


----------



## esoxangler (Apr 1, 2005)

fish with half from 20-28" and the rest low-mid 30's maybe a couple teeners. An above average day means 15-20-25+ fish with some monsters mixed in. My best day was 27 boated don't know how many follows and 12 over 30" including a 34" a 37" and a 39". There are 20 plus lb fish all up and downriver. Your best luck at a beast is at ice-out and again in the Fall. Get away from the crowds I have a 9.9 h.p. and an electric on a 14ft semi-v. Its fairly comfortable to fish out of and plenty fast for the river. The old-timers don't talk much so get a map, keep your eyes out for river posts and start exploring. Good luck! (p.s. great late-Spring early-Summer buzz-bait bite).


----------



## esoxangler (Apr 1, 2005)

lots of pike in that stretch. I used to use a 15' canoe and a 30# thrust, was more than enough.


----------



## esoxangler (Apr 1, 2005)

Have also been getting a few fishing for eyes at Mosquito and also have caught some nice pike the past few Springs casting at night off the Cleveland Lake-front. I know a few guys who do pretty well at 55th. St Harbor in Spring at ice-out.


----------



## jonnyspeed (Mar 11, 2007)

I think I know the area you speak of esoxangler. I kayaked from Mantua up to Parkman and back last year. I ran into a guy who told me about the Pike he catches in the Hiram area. I plan on heading out there this year. Seems like they are pretty prolific throughout the upper Hoga.


----------

